# New Burger King Fragrance: Flame by BK.  Yeah, You Read That Right



## MAC_Whore (Dec 18, 2008)

Be afraid.  Be very afraid......


 Quote:

 *Appetite for seduction: BK’s new fragrance 
Burger King’s new Flame body spray offers an eau de meat for men*
By Sarika Dani
TODAY staff
updated 6:27 p.m. ET, Wed., Dec. 17, 2008







The way to a man's heart may be through his stomach, but the way to a woman's heart — according to Burger King — may be through a new meat-scented body spray. 

While fast-food chains aren't exactly best known for selling signature fragrances, on Sunday The Home of the Whopper rolled out a men's body spray called Flame by BK. The 5-ml bottles are available for sale in Ricky's stores in New York City and on a dedicated Web site, firemeetsdesire.com. 

If you're salivating for a chance to marinate yourself in flame-broiled flavor, relax: The experience can be yours for just $3.99 — a small price to pay for some seriously mouthwatering mojo. 

"My assumption when I heard about it was that it would smell like french fries and burgers," said Luis Bejaran, 24, who manages a Ricky's store on Eighth Street in Manhattan. But, he said, that wasn't the case. "It's a combination of Axe body spray, TAG and this YSL cologne I have. It's one of those scents that's not sweet, and light at the same time." 

While Bejaran said he would be certainly be willing to set his body a-Flame, his female co-workers were not so sure about its meaty merits. "It's not the best choice for a man," offered one. 

Still, as of Wednesday afternoon Bejaran says the store had sold at least 10 bottles, and plenty more people had stopped in or called to inquire about it. Many were drawn in by the store's window display, which currently features "the Burger King guy, half-naked," said Bejaran. Only four Ricky's stores were lucky enough to get the "King" special window treatment, however. 

It's true that the reclining, vaguely nauseating Burger "King" does not make for the sexiest spokesperson, but his appeal, like the fragrance itself, may lie in its ridiculousness. 

On firemeetsdesire.com, Burger King takes pains make satire of the "sexy is serious" stylings of other fragrance campaigns, offering this description of the scent against a chic black background: "The WHOPPER sandwich is America's favorite burger. FLAME by BK captures the essence of that love and gives it to you. Behold the scent of seduction, with a hint of flame-broiled meat." 

As with any decent marketing stunt, the whole Flame campaign has stoked the embers of opinion among fans and critics alike. 

"I would not wear it out of principle," said 23-year-old Mike G., after seeing the slim silver package sporting art of a flaming heart. "It's from Burger King. I would never wear a cologne from a fast-food restaurant. It actually angers me slightly. I mean, the packaging says heartburn — what are they trying to say?" 

Perhaps that beauty — as they say — is in the, er, nose of the beholder.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh my, that sounds disgusting! =/


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 18, 2008)

eau de meat?? LOL This is hilarious...but uhh it's not real is it?


----------



## jdechant (Dec 18, 2008)

^^Puked a little in my mouth....


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_eau de meat?? LOL This is hilarious...but uhh it's not real is it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The story is from Today show writers on MSNBC, so it appears real.  I tried to get on firemeetsdesire.com, but it doesn't seem to be working yet.  

Do you think this has top notes of processed cheese and a base note of pickles?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 18, 2008)

The same people who own fart-scented candles, piss-scented cologne, and eat vomit flavored jelly beans will be the people purchasing burger scented perfume.


----------



## COBI (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG>>>LMAO: the firemeetsdesire.com site works now and it is so cheesy (no pun intended) that it is clearly intended as a tongue-in-cheek product... click to "spray" to cycle through different cheesy screens/scenes.... 

 "buy" brings you to the ricky's website where it is listed as sold out.


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 18, 2008)

oh good lord. i sure hope this is a joke.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope we are all being punked.  Because NO, just NO.


----------



## SuSana (Dec 18, 2008)

That's all I gotta say about that.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 18, 2008)

This is hilarious! I'm actually curious as to what it smells like :x


----------



## maclove1 (Dec 18, 2008)

i would buy one as a novelty item but i wouldent tell any one untill i sell it on ebay 100 years from now lol


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 18, 2008)

Ohhhh no.
This is the end of the world, isnt it?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Ohhhh no.
This is the end of the world, isnt it?_

 
Why yes it is and apparently it smells like meat and patchouli. 

*throws up a little in mouth*


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## blindpassion (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Why yes it is and apparently it smells like meat and patchouli. 

*throws up a little in mouth*_

 

I died a little inside when I opened this thread.


----------



## user79 (Dec 19, 2008)

Bwahahahaha....I would have totally bought this fragrance if it smelled like a Whopper and given it to my man as a novelty gift. rofl

The things people come up with. Whoever was in charge of that in marketing is grasping at straws!!!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 19, 2008)

mmmm_beefy_





j/k!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 19, 2008)

And let's not forget the creepy image of the "King" on the bearskin rug.  As if the "King" wasn't creepy enough to begin with! lol


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 19, 2008)

for some reason, this makes me smile. i can see my boyfriend actually wanting this which scares me all the more.


----------



## tribecca (Dec 24, 2008)

This is nothing compared to some of the other strange fragrances.


----------



## MizzLovly18 (Jan 2, 2009)

I Would Not Pay My Money For This Fragrance.


----------

